# Sports arbitrage



## clive (Apr 4, 2012)

Has anybody tried sports  arbitrage? they are advertising a 1-2% return per month on investments seems too good to be true but the explanation seems reasonabal enough, thought it might be worth a little gamble for a couple of months as interest rates in the banks are a joke at the moment.


----------

